
Making crochet animation in Krita and Kdenlive - martgnz
https://wolthera.info/2019/03/making-crochet-animation-in-krita-and-kdenlive/
======
justinsaccount
I'm the last person to talk about art, but from a technology standpoint I
think the end result would have been better if something that supported
keyframes was used, like [https://www.synfig.org/](https://www.synfig.org/) or
blender.

Keyframes would have made it easier to have 4x the number of frames making it
smoother and easier to tell what is going on. Also, I'm sure it would have
been more work to get started, but building up vector versions of things using
bones would make it easier to put together the 2nd+ animation.

------
simlevesque
One of the things I've dreamed of for this kind of content with "steps" would
be to have en option for the video to automatically pause at every step.

~~~
roel_v
I want to use a midi controller with jog wheel to step through content fast or
frame by frame, and to easily set and jump to bookmarks, for all sorts of
tutorial content. I've looked for something like this for years, and every
time I search it seems others want this too, bit there are always technical
details that make it not as straight forward as one would expect.

------
TeMPOraL
I couldn't understand how the "twist the loop" step works until the very end,
where the penultimate animation reveals that the hook end moves in _clockwise_
direction, whereas throughout the earlier parts of the articles I thought it
has to move counterclockwise. I think this step needs to be slowed down (with
more intermediate frames), and to have some extra depth cues.

Still, great work! I enjoyed it.

~~~
justinsaccount
The earlier animations weren't shaded and the hook wasn't opaque making it
hard to tell which way it was spinning, like
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Spinning_Dancer.gif](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Spinning_Dancer.gif)

